# To EQ or Not!?



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm wondering how these graphs look. Do you think an EQ is in order to balance out the sound?

If so, what would you recommend?

I'm not really sure about the connections either. My AVR has pre-outs, but not sure if this is what I would do to connect it.

I'd be willing to spend $200 or so on an EQ, but not sure if I need it or not.

Images:
Center EQ (MCACC)
Left EQ (MCACC)
Right EQ (MCACC)
Sub 9' distance setting
Center + Sub EQ
Left + Sub EQ
Right + Sub EQ


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

How does it sound to you? I think the dip around 200hz is from floor bounce. Nothing you can do to help it out. Do you have any room correction software on your receiver? I could see trying to tame the hump in the upper bass frequencies.


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

It sounds good to me. I have never Eq'd before, so I don't know what I'm missing.

I'm not sure how the graphs look. Testing with REW I have been able to find some spots that are better than others.

Corner looks good too, but I'd have to EQ the giant hump around 60hz.

I do have a Pioneer 1523k with MCACC.


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I would be interested to see what the graphs look like after running MCACC. Most typical rooms have some swings of 10-20dbs. I don't think it's as audible as we think it should be. Since you're measuring, you might try moving speakers and your sub around a few inches to see what that does to the response as well.


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

These graphs are with MCACC enabled.

I have graphs with it disabled.


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Center - NO EQ
Left - NO EQ
Right - NO EQ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

what mic are you using with REW?


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Using UMIK-1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

good choice :T

What subs are you using thats a fairly decent bottom end right down to 15Hz


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

These were taken with a PSA XS15se.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

natescriven said:


> How does it sound to you?


Unless I'm misunderstanding this, I've never understood why people say this. Obviously he is wondering if EQ'ing could make it sound better. Without EQ'ing it, how would he know if it could be better? Maybe it sounds really good to him, but maybe it could sound better.




natescriven said:


> I think the dip around 200hz is from floor bounce. Nothing you can do to help it out.


Why not? EQ'ing properly can tame many humps and dips, it doesn't matter what is causing them.


I use Audyssey plus a separate equalizer. The separate EQ makes a difference that everyone can easily hear, there is a bypass button for easy A/B testing. Fixing lower octave anomalies help, but fixing the very high frequencies really makes the speakers sing. 
In addition to the outboard equalizer, you will also need to use an outboard amp. EQ's are not amps and do not use standard speaker wire outputs.
Make sure to get quality gear, cheap EQ's can add annoying noises.


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

How can I add an eq? How do the speakers connect to the eq?

What eq are you using?


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

I am using two different EQ's...
AudioControl "The Rialto" (there is also a "Rialto" amp which is not what I have)
Rane "ME 60"
These are old school basic EQ's. There are more advanced electronic programmable EQ's.


Connecting EQ's...
AVR pre outs (RCA connections) --> EQ inputs (RCA conn) --> EQ outputs (RCA conn) --> AMP inputs (RCA conn) --> AMP outputs (standard speaker wire connections).


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't have a separate amp. My avr is the amp. 

Not sure how to do it. 

The act has an eq built in, but not for the subs or anything under 65hz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the issue with using an EQ is you will affect the imaging if you are not careful particularly if its an older analog EQ phase differences in each channel is hard to control.
Room treatment and speaker placement are the first things that should be addressed.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

To add an EQ you must have an external amp between the speakers and the receiver. If the sub has its own amp then you can put something in line between the sub out on the receiver and the sub but this will of course only EQ the sub.


----------



## Cowboydude99 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have been checking out the minidsp for the sub. 

For the mains the avr has some ability but not below 65hz


----------

